# Cyp Gisela



## PaphMadMan (May 11, 2009)

Taken with my cell phone camera, so please forgive the image quality. It is all I have to work with right now.

The full height is about 9 inches, and considering the plant was completely uprooted by the squirrels twice I'm very happy to have this pretty little one in bloom.






Cyp Gisela (parviflorum x macrathos)


----------



## Jorch (May 12, 2009)

:clap: Very red! It's lovely


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2009)

Pretty cool!!! Nice colour!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2009)

Ooo, nice dark clone and that lip is really big too. Lookin' good!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 12, 2009)

I agree with the above - it has a nice red color.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2009)

Very sweet.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 12, 2009)

i'm not usually a big fan of cyps, but this one has me smitten. I like the colour & shape!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> i'm not usually a big fan of cyps





Nice one, thanx for posting.


----------



## CodPaph (May 14, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

Super. What's it growing in?


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 18, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Super. What's it growing in?



I had to improvise when it was time to pot this up when I received it last fall, and it ended up in a mixture of acrillite (calcined clay), perlite, charcoal and a peaty fine orchid potting mix. It seems happy enough in it so far, but unfortunately the squirrels seem to find it irresistible to dig in. There is now a layer of pine bark landscape mulch on top, saturated with a pepper oil squirrel repellent product, and the squirrels interest has diminished but not stopped.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2009)

Do squirrels eat cyps?


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Do squirrels eat cyps?



The squirrels haven't eaten the plant, just dug it up completely twice.


----------

